# General > Reunions >  Lybster higher grade reunion (did you start in 1962/1963)

## KJM

*LYBSTER HIGHER GRADE REUNION
(1962/1963)

*to be held in Lybster Community Centre
on 
Saturday 3rd September 2011 at 7.00 p.m.
Ticket £ 20.00
(includes 3 course meal, licensed bar and disco)

FOR TICKETS OR ENQUIRIES
CONTACT:

Jenny Cormack (nee Gunn) - 01955 604951
Ian Orbell - 07840 779747
Irene Mackay (nee Forbes) - 01593 721369

----------


## macgee

Hiya, I'm posting this on behalf of my Dad. His name is William Larnach and he thinks he may have been in this class (along with his sister Marianne) but is not sure. Can anyone confirm?
Thanks x

----------


## KJM

Hi, have sent you a pm.

----------

